# spark plugs?



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

I know this has been asked many times but best plugs audi tt tfsi please?


----------



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

Gotta be NGK Iridium, NGK website will have a part number finder, eBay will be cheapest to buy...beware if too cheap though..


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

NGK 1675 could be the right one for your car. 
No need to go crazy on unobtainium plated spark miracles for normal engines. Better replace them after 30-40k miles and you'll be fine.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

These?? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NGK-IRIDIUMS ... #vi-ilComp


----------



## p0xy (Jul 23, 2016)

sweatystt said:


> I know this has been asked many times but best plugs audi tt tfsi please?


Thanks for asking this question i was wondering the exact same thing .


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

p0xy said:


> sweatystt said:
> 
> 
> > I know this has been asked many times but best plugs audi tt tfsi please?
> ...


No probs but ive not got a firm answer yet!


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Mate unless your car has been modified to a race spec spark plugs are not going to make an difference..... Ngk are reputable by name, but oem plugs will create the same spark.

Sounds like me, something needs replacing, so you want the best for your pride and joy..... But spark plugs isn't something you need to worry about anything of the shelf will do as long as it fits and is up to oem spec


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

sweatystt said:


> p0xy said:
> 
> 
> > sweatystt said:
> ...


NKG BKR7EIX Iridium plugs are recommended for a stock TFSI engine.

If your engine has been modified, a colder plug is recommended (NKG defined 'modified' as one heat-range colder for each 75 - 100 hp added). In NKG's case, the higher the heat-range number, the colder the plug (i.e. BKR8EIX).

See:
https://www.ngk.com/learning-center/art ... -do-i-need


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

*NGK FOR LIFE!!!*
These pics are from 4 years ago when I first bought my car. Previous owner never changed spark plugs...


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Spark is a spark?..renewal is arguably but the plug makes no difference


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Spark is a spark?..renewal is arguably but the plug makes no difference


A "spark is a spark", but the design of the sparkplug's insulator and the speed in which heat can be dissipated from the firing tip of the plug into the head / cooling system is critical. Sparkplug manufacturer's make plugs with different heat ranges for this reason.

A plug that runs too hot can cause pre-detonation (knock) which can be detrimental to your engine.
Changes in compression, boost, gasoline octane rating, timing, etc can all increase combustion chamber temperatures (requiring a different plug heat range)

The heat range of your plugs does make a difference. When in doubt, it is always better to use a plug that is too cold since the downside is plug fouling vs one that is too hot which could lead to engine damage.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

When in doubt and when running an unmodified engine use the factory plug as intended by the engineers who developed the engine. It will do just fine. City traffic, traffic jams or high speed Autobahn runs: the original plugs were designed for it!

NGK manufactures the original spark plug and they behave better than the original Bosch spark plugs that were used initially. The original Bosch spark plugs didn't burn clean fast enough.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks all. Ive bought the NGK BKR7EIX Cheers


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well said tt driver


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

Bkr7eix especially if mapped


----------

